

Women Entrepreneurs Don't Receive Funding - americandesi333
http://www.forbes.com/sites/babson/2012/05/11/why-women-entrepreneurs-dont-receive-funding/

======
sp332
This data in this article is useless.

 _One of the key finding is that women tend to close their businesses because
they have challenges in getting funding._

Pretty sure that's true of men as well.

 _estimates are less than 6% of all US Venture funded businesses are women
led- The Diana Project.org._

Without a comparison to the % of women who ask for capital, this number is
meaningless. For all I know, >90% of all women who ask for capital might get
it. The article doesn't say.

